

The Innovative 'Gypsy Brewers' Shaking Up the Beer World - sasvari
http://www.theatlantic.com/food/archive/2010/10/the-innovative-gypsy-brewers-shaking-up-the-beer-world/64828/

======
Symbol
I met Dan at a local beer tasting, where he told he told me about this
business model. It limits their sales capacity, but allows them to grow at a
sustainable pace. Oh, and the brews are delicious.

